# Sweet Home Alabama Solos - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

These videos show how i cover the solos in Sweet Home Alabama.....thanks for watching!


guitar - Fender Telecaster


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpmwONzKuYo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDkaoGpVP_M&feature=related


----------

